# SGM Edmund Kealoha Parker Sr., Founder of American Kenpo



## Gin-Gin (Dec 15, 2005)

Fifteen years ago today you were taken from this world, but the Art to which you devoted yourself continues to change lives.  Thank you, Sir.

RIP

With Love & Respect, 
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 15, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 15, 2005)

First art for me - will never die in my heart.  Mahalo, Mr. Parker. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Dec 15, 2005)

We realized it last night on the way home from class.  One of my fellow Classmates turned to me and said you realize what today is and that is when it clicked.

RIP Old Man


----------



## bdparsons (Dec 15, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 15, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 15, 2005)

.

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 15, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 15, 2005)

R.I.P :asian:


----------

